# Help?



## HarryJS (Mar 17, 2016)

Hello, new here, so nice to meet you all! I'm 19 and have had IBS for around 3-4 years now. I've learned to deal with it without medication due to side effects from most! However around 6 weeks ago I had a sharp pain in my lower right abdomen. Obviously went to the Doctors and they said it wasn't my appendix, and believed it to be kidney stones... Later on the pain shifted to both sides and upper abdomen. Anyway a few x-Ray's, ultrasounds, stool samples and blood tests later, Kdiney Stones, liver disease, pancreatitis, cancer and nastier things all ruled out. And I believe they're referring me to a gastroenterologist, but who knows how long that'll take...

Anyways, the last 3 weeks, every morning I wake up with pains in my lower abdomen and a lot of gurgling. At first it came with diarrhoea, but non of that now. It's just concerning is all. Does this sound similar to anything you've all gone through?

Look forward to hearing from you all! Thanks again!

Harry


----------



## Elliebellie (Mar 17, 2016)

Hello iv only just signed into ibsgroup but have been diagnosed for nearly 3 yrs but had the problems long before and I'm now 27yrs old. I have totally random pains and cramps that frequently change in intensity and area of abdomen it's apparently normal according to my Dr although it doesn't feel so normal. I have ibs-d and the symptoms seem endless and one day it could just be a mild soreness in my abdomen other times I'm doubled over or long on the floor in tears. I was using buscopan they didn't work for me and then fybogel/ mebeverine this helps a little but the best thing iv found that could help for temporary relief of symptoms is silicol gel it is amazing relieves all of the symptoms it's worth checking this out as it works instantly it's by saguna. Hope iv helped a little


----------



## HannaMcKay (Mar 23, 2016)

I completely feel your pain. I'm 17 and I struggle with these random abdominal surges but I have extreme nausea. I can't explain why some days I'm fine and others why I end up crying on the floor or in the ER with no answers. I've been through many gastroenterologists and have done every test any of them can think of. Scopes, stool tests, blood tests, allergies, food sensitivities, and everything has came back normal. They can see the inflammation in my stomach but after the pathology reports they have told me that it wasn't anything and vaguely diagnosed me with IBS. One of the medications that has helped those sharp pains is Nurontin, it is specifically for nerve pain and I have been pain free for quite a while now so if you have the oppurtunity to ask them about it I definitely would it's a miracle what it has done to my life! I hope this helps you!


----------

